# "Two Worlds" - My new orchestral album



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 18, 2022)

Hello,

It's been a while since I shared some music 

Today is the release of "Two Worlds", my new production music album!
This is a very optimistic album written to conclude a year which has been emotionally challenging at a personal level, to say the least. Being production music, it is aimed at nature & wildlife documentaries.

On the musical side, I have the feeling this is a personal milestone and my best work to date! Hope you'll enjoy this album 

Mastering : Gabriel Saban (Infinity Scores)
Cover art : Pierre-Alain D. (3mmi Design)


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 18, 2022)

This just sounds lovely Emmanuel ! Nothing left for me to add really, this has stellar production, composition and execution.

Well done !


----------



## soundofmaw (Jan 18, 2022)

Excellent work, Emmanuel. Enjoyed listening to this very much. I can tell you put a lot of work into this.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 18, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> This just sounds lovely Emmanuel ! Nothing left for me to add really, this has stellar production, composition and execution.
> 
> Well done !





soundofmaw said:


> Excellent work, Emmanuel. Enjoyed listening to this very much. I can tell you put a lot of work into this.


Thank you! Very glad you liked it


----------



## Saxer (Jan 18, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 18, 2022)

Congratulations on the album release! It sounds very good, I think you nailed the style you were going for. How long did it take to make it?


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 18, 2022)

Great mix - cohesive - a little bit hyped, (but not too hyped!), consistent across the tracks - as daan1412 said: nailed it. Lovely. I especially liked Emergence of Life and especially the percussion mixing. Is this... is this... libraries? This is real players isn't it?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 18, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Congratulations on the album release! It sounds very good, I think you nailed the style you were going for. How long did it take to make it?


Thank you @daan1412 ! I've been working on this album for two months from start to finish, but completed other projects during the same period, so we're probably around 40 days? 



tc9000 said:


> Great mix - cohesive - a little bit hyped, (but not too hyped!), consistent across the tracks - as daan1412 said: nailed it. Lovely. I especially liked Emergence of Life and especially the percussion mixing. Is this... is this... libraries? This is real players isn't it?


Thank you so much! It's all virtual instruments


----------



## Akarin (Jan 18, 2022)

This is really good! Loved everything in it. 

Do you mind sharing some of the specifics? Libs used, for example? I very much like the sound of these short strings in The Ice Mountain, for example.


----------



## RemyB85 (Jan 18, 2022)

Awesome work mate!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 18, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Thank you so much! It's all virtual instruments


Wow. I assumed at least some of it was real. The shorts for Shine From Within, the gentle pizz and spic around 1:43, what library are they? I'm sort of thinking AR2, but hard to tell... they sound amazing real.


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 18, 2022)

This is some gorgeous music! The mixing and production are superb - well done!


----------



## modal (Jan 18, 2022)

Beautiful music. I love the patient melodies.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats! Great compositions!


----------



## Gerald (Jan 18, 2022)

Bravo Emmanuel, magnifique travail, très heureux de cette rencontre
Gérald


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh man, just listened to Two Worlds and already I'm hooked, LOVE this style. I've been itching for a new album to listen to and BAM, this is it. It's midnight and I'm up studying (ton of reading) for my Orchestration 1 class at Berklee Online and I've got the cans on listening to the album... always listen to orchestral music when reading. Excellent work! Mix and mastering are nicely done, it all sounds like silk. 👍🏼


----------



## Saxer (Jan 18, 2022)

@Emmanuel Rousseau 
Did you score the tracks in a notation program or is this a purely DAW based project?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 18, 2022)

Akarin said:


> This is really good! Loved everything in it.
> 
> Do you mind sharing some of the specifics? Libs used, for example? I very much like the sound of these short strings in The Ice Mountain, for example.


Thank you very much Nico !

I just checked a few of my Cubase projects to be sure I wasn't forgetting anything, there may be additional libs used here and there but here are the main ingredients :

*Percussion :*
Main : HZ Perc (the old HZ01), Metropolis Ark 3
Guests : Metropolis Ark 1, LA Modern Percussion, BBCSO Core, Modus Cymbal Ensemble

*Strings :*
Main : Nashville Scoring Strings, Berlin First Chairs, BBCSO Core
Guests : Metropolis Ark 2, Time Macro, Tundra, Sonokinetic Sordino Strings, Performance Samples freebies, Symphonic Destruction (traditional patches), Landforms

*Brass :*
Main : Berlin Brass
Guests : Just a few touches of Metropolis Ark 1, Majestic Horn, Norrland Solo Trumpet, Landforms

*Winds :*
Main : Berlin Woodwinds Soloists, Embertone Winds, BBCSO Core
Guests : Time Macro, Tundra, Majestica, Landforms

*Harp & Mallets :* BBCSO Core, Time Macro, Sonokinetic Mallets

*Choir :* VSL Ymir, Time Macro, Metropolis Ark 2

In _The Ice Mountains_, the Celli shorts are done with BBCSO Core + Berlin First Chairs, and Violins shorts are Performance Samples Chamber Violins Freebie + Berlin First Chairs also 





liquidlino said:


> Wow. I assumed at least some of it was real. The shorts for Shine From Within, the gentle pizz and spic around 1:43, what library are they? I'm sort of thinking AR2, but hard to tell... they sound amazing real.


Those AR2 strings look amazing, but it's not them  On this part it's just Berlin First Chairs (I love the shorts in this lib) + a very soft layer of Westwood Viola Untamed for the pizz.



Thanks everyone for the super encouraging comments, it means a lot !


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 18, 2022)

Saxer said:


> @Emmanuel Rousseau
> Did you score the tracks in a notation program or is this a purely DAW based project?


This is purely DAW based! I wish I felt more comfortable with notation programs but I've been learning music with a DAW, not the other way around. Slowly learning notation with Staffpad though !


----------



## cedricm (Jan 19, 2022)

Congrats, it sounds great!
Is it ear fatigue or is there some kind of noise on track 3 and especially track 1?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Congrats, it sounds great!
> Is it ear fatigue or is there some kind of noise on track 3 and especially track 1?


Thank you ! Oh there is definitely noise, ahah. I must confess I love non-denoised samples, so there can be some build up, especially with this kind of soft ostinatos.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 19, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Thank you very much Nico !
> 
> I just checked a few of my Cubase projects to be sure I wasn't forgetting anything, there may be additional libs used here and there but here are the main ingredients :
> 
> ...



Thanks for this very comprehensive reply! I wish you a lot of placements with this album 😊


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 19, 2022)

Really well done! Wonderful to listen through. 

You make the sample libraries sing.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 19, 2022)

*Strings :*


Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Main : Nashville Scoring Strings, Berlin First Chairs, BBCSO Core


Right: NSS, BFC, and BBCSO getting some attention now!

For NSS - are there any specific NKIs you use more than others?

Also - would you consider sharing / selling MIDI files from this album?

PS - re:noise YES! you are so right - noise is the magic!!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Jan 19, 2022)

Woah, this is very well done indeed. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 19, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> *Strings :*
> 
> Right: NSS, BFC, and BBCSO getting some attention now!
> 
> ...


Hey!

For NSS, I've been using the longs a lot. The shorts are amazing but felt too tight and controlled for what I needed on this album. But the legatos and longs are absolutely everywhere, sometimes without any additional layer. 100% of the cello melodic lines are NSS alone, that is for sure!

About selling/sharing the MIDI I'm afraid that's not an option! This album is signed with a publisher, so even If I'm still the owner of the music, this is a territory I wouldn't like stepping into


----------



## pcohen12 (Jan 20, 2022)

This was fantastic indeed - made my day! Thank you for sharing. Hope you get ALL the placements 😄


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 27, 2022)

Little update : "Two Worlds" is now available on streaming services !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 1, 2022)

Wow, this is excellent! Well done. I’m confident you will get decent placements.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Wow, this is excellent! Well done. I’m confident you will get decent placements.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 1, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Thank you Sir!


I did a similar album a few years ago and it’s now featured on Amazing Race Australia. It’s a great, marketable genre.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I did a similar album a few years ago and it’s now featured on Amazing Race Australia. It’s a great, marketable genre.


Sounds great man! I hope this one will find its way too.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Feb 2, 2022)

Solid album my friend, Really enjoyed the whole thing from start to finish! Wish you the best of luck with this one


----------



## FGBR (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice work, hope it will do well for you!


----------



## Alatar (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice and calm music. 
Listening to the whole album now 👍


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 8, 2022)

BBC need not look any further, the Planet Earth III score is right here.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 8, 2022)

HotCoffee said:


> BBC need not look any further, the Planet Earth III score is right here.


🙏 Thank you so much!


----------

